# Strange noise while flushing yami F60



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I have an 08 F-60, 400+ hours. Sometimes after a run I'll shut it down and within a minute or so I'll hear the same type of noise you're describing. 
It doesn't do every time and I haven't experienced any issues. It almost sounds like a metallic panel flexing due to a temperature change. 
I've found nothing by looking at it, so it's been put on ignore .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That motor doesn’t have a poppet valve on it I don’t think. My 90 had one but never made that sound.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike C said:


> I have an 08 F-60, 400+ hours. Sometimes after a run I'll shut it down and within a minute or so I'll hear the same type of noise you're describing.
> It doesn't do every time and I haven't experienced any issues. It almost sounds like a metallic panel flexing due to a temperature change.
> I've found nothing by looking at it, so it's been put on ignore .


That’s it exactly!!! I’ve heard it now several times while flushing over the last few days. I went ahead and got some Salt Away last week and followed their flushing procedure 3 times over the last few days just in case. So far so good, so I’m not worried anymore. Thanks for the response guys!


----------

